# Anyone is Seattle Wa?



## behindblueyes21 (Sep 6, 2010)

I have some baby rats that are about 3-4 weeks old, and will be ready in about 2 weeks to new homes. They are from a double rex female to a pure hairless. The babies have turned out rex, not sure if any will be double rex they are too small yet to tell. I live in Renton, and was asking a $5 adoption fee. I got 4 girls and 3 boys. Just want to find them good homes, fee negotiable to someone who I feel I can trust to take great care of them. I have pictures if anyone is interested. Thanks!


----------



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm very interested in seeing pictures of your girls ^.^ Feel free to send me a personal message or email me at heavenisboundtofall at hotmail dot com

I live in Federal Way ^.^ Thanks!


----------



## akismarton (Sep 10, 2010)

just sent you a pm!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Was this an accidental pairing? Any more info? Pics? Babies exact age?


----------

